# NVQ Qualification recognition



## celtic dancer (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone can tell me if my husbands' NVQ4 in Construction Management would be good enough to secure a Site Manager Job in Canada. He currently works as a Site Manager in London, but I am wondering whether he would now need to do a Degree for recognition in Canada. Only thing is it will take 4-6 years to do a part-time Degree and that is too long. He also holds a NEBOSH Cert (Health and Safety in Construction) Asbestos management and of course 4 years experience as a Construction Site Manager. 

Many thanks.

Elaine


----------

